# Bring on the eyes!



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

Got out the last couple of weeks and done some saugeye fishin. Water still a little warm. This next week of cold weather sould get them going


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice ones. Been doing better on the afternoon shift, 1 to 3:30 pm then the night shift. Nothing big yet but some decent eaters.
All the yard work done and better weather on the way. Going to be a good fall for fishing. Hopefully no ice this year.


----------



## Rick L Roop (Nov 15, 2017)

Nicely


----------

